# i really need some words of wisdom :(



## willneverforgetmymia (Oct 18, 2010)

hi everyone, i lost my beautiful dog mia last week, she was 3 and had lymphoma cancer, we tried her on chemo to prolong her life but it didnt work...i have never felt as sad in my life..and over the past week i have been wondering if our pets really do go to heaven? i would love to see her again one day..its my only wish! she was a shy dog, and was also afraid of other dogs, so what im thinkin is if shes in heaven surely she will be scared wthout me..? will she be sad cause shes missing me? and if i do get to meet her again in later years will she come to me in heaven? how will she remember me after years and years...sorry i really do just need some words of wisdom cause i cant get these thoughts out of my head ...karen xo


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

hi karen, sorry dont really know what to say but please remember her final resting place is in your heart


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

willneverforgetmymia said:


> hi everyone, i lost my beautiful dog mia last week, she was 3 and had lymphoma cancer, we tried her on chemo to prolong her life but it didnt work...i have never felt as sad in my life..and over the past week i have been wondering if our pets really do go to heaven? i would love to see her again one day..its my only wish! she was a shy dog, and was also afraid of other dogs, so what im thinkin is if shes in heaven surely she will be scared wthout me..? will she be sad cause shes missing me? and if i do get to meet her again in later years will she come to me in heaven? how will she remember me after years and years...sorry i really do just need some words of wisdom cause i cant get these thoughts out of my head ...karen xo


I'm sorry you have had such a sad loss. It is awful to lose a pet so young. I can't offer any spiritual advice because I'm an atheist but I'm sure that for those who believe in Heaven it must be a perfect place where all obstacles are overcome.


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

willneverforgetmymia said:


> hi everyone, i lost my beautiful dog mia last week, she was 3 and had lymphoma cancer, we tried her on chemo to prolong her life but it didnt work...i have never felt as sad in my life..and over the past week i have been wondering if our pets really do go to heaven? i would love to see her again one day..its my only wish! she was a shy dog, and was also afraid of other dogs, so what im thinkin is if shes in heaven surely she will be scared wthout me..? will she be sad cause shes missing me? and if i do get to meet her again in later years will she come to me in heaven? how will she remember me after years and years...sorry i really do just need some words of wisdom cause i cant get these thoughts out of my head ...karen xo


Hi,

I can't fully answer your Q because I don't know if there is a heaven I hope there is as I hope that all the animals go there when they pass.... she will remember you the same way you remember her you will have always had that connection and if she is up there she will be waiting at the gates for you to return to her once again......

It's hard loosing a pet I haven't lost a pet myself but I know that people find comfort in knowing that they will always be loved by the ones they lost and they will always have the memories of their pet.

sorry I can't be of any more help or advice xx

sorry for your loss RIP mia xx

*Kara*


----------



## willneverforgetmymia (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks for your replys so far! It doesnt feel like i will get over this loss, ive never truly believed in heaven, but this past week its got me thinking! And i sure hope there is a heaven.. And i will be reunited with mia some day! I wish for this more than anything in the world!


----------



## jackano1 (Oct 18, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss.

It is hard when we lose a beloved pet.

I believe that we will be reunited with our pets that we have had over the years when we pass.
I also believe that when they pass they are pain free and sickness free.

You will be heartbroken but it does get easier with time.
Just remember you loved her and she loved you and will always be with you in your thoughts and in your heart.

Jane


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

willneverforgetmymia said:


> Thanks for your replys so far! It doesnt feel like i will get over this loss, ive never truly believed in heaven, but this past week its got me thinking! And i sure hope there is a heaven.. And i will be reunited with mia some day! I wish for this more than anything in the world!


It wont seem like it for quite a while but you will get over this and one day you will be able to look at her photos without feeling sad or tearful. I do belive in heaven and I feel sure that all living things have a place there when they die, I know my last dog Chance hung around for a while before he passed over too.


----------



## willneverforgetmymia (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks for your kind words! I really have some crazy things going through my head at the minute! Im 29 and mia was my first dog, i believed we would have many years with her, and for her to be taken from me at 3 years old is just devasting, i feel this is my fault she got lymphoma, for not giving her the healthiest food and things like that! I just feel that shes in heaven somewhere all sad and frightened, and coz im young when i get to heaven theres no way she will come to me coz i will look very different to what she would remember me.. I cant shake these feelings off!! I always knew losing her would be hard for me, but i expected her to be around much longer!!


----------



## willneverforgetmymia (Oct 18, 2010)

Does anyone else have the same feelings after losing a pet?


----------



## chrissiegra (Sep 5, 2010)

Oh gosh, this has reduced me to tears (again!) I lost my lovely Rags in August aged just two, and, like you, feel we have both been cheated out of a wonderful lfe together. I too tried my best.

It's an awful shock, there's no preparation period, growing old, going downhill, just a good friend gone!

Try not to beat yourself up about it, I'm sure that some animals have a "blip" in their makeup which makes them vulnerable, and there's nothing we can do.

Do they wait for us? Of course they do, and they come back to keep an eye on us sometimes!

Be strong, you'll soon be remembering the happy times as well as the sadness of it all, and then the sadness will go as well...........

Take care Chrissie


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2010)

willneverforgetmymia said:


> Does anyone else have the same feelings after losing a pet?


Yes! will try and write down my experiences later, may take som etime to put it to paper!


----------



## yorkshiregirl26 (Oct 14, 2010)

hi karen 
Im sorry to hear about your loss if you believe in reincarnation then your beloved mia will come back and communicate with you in a different form hope this is some comfort. RIP mia run free at rainbow bridge xx


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. I found it helped to look at photos of the good times
x


----------



## willneverforgetmymia (Oct 18, 2010)

thank you for your replys..thank you chrissie, yes i also feel cheated, i have an 18 month old daughter and i expected the 2 of them to grow up together, they got on so well..i still miss her so much! she really was my best friend, i remember one time my mum was very ill in hospital and i thought she wasnt gonna make it, and i remember sitting in my kitchen quietly crying and my beautiful girl mia got off her bed came over to me put her head on my knees and gentley licked my hand, i will never forget that! so in years to come if i get to heaven and shes there i will be over joyed! until then i really hope shes ok without me too!!


----------



## willneverforgetmymia (Oct 18, 2010)

thank you doubletrouble..look forward to your reply xo


----------



## coconut (Mar 4, 2010)

I to lost my girl this year to lymphoma age 4. It doesn't seem fair and feel cheated of all the years i thought i would have with her.I cry on and off. I still hear her around the house and feel she is with me at times. I don't know if there is a heaven but if there is she will be there with my dad waiting for me. I don't think it gets easier with time but I think you learn to deal with it better. My thoughts are with you. Lets hope Mia and my Coco are running free together wherever that may be. Much love x


----------



## willneverforgetmymia (Oct 18, 2010)

Thank you coconut.. My mia was a few weeks off her 4th bday.. Its terrible, way too young! I would have loved her to be with us til old age! And this was my first dog.. Im sure your feeling the exact same as i am! Very sad.. May they run free, til we can join them forever xo


----------



## coconut (Mar 4, 2010)

Young they may have been. And cruel to go like that but in my clear thinking moments I feel extremely lucky to have had her. She enriched all the familys lives. She to was my first dog. What an experience to have to go through and I must admit has put me off having another. It's 5 months now and it still feels quite raw, but I have some wonderful memories of her and am just getting round to doing a photo board of her. I know it's much too early for you at the moment but in time those good memories become more prominent than the last days with them.
I will be thinking of you, I know the pain you are going through and send you my love XX


----------



## willneverforgetmymia (Oct 18, 2010)

thank you coconut... i never imagined my dog would die young, never even crossed my mind, when i found out she had incurable cancer the first words i said to my hubbie was i will never have another dog! the grief is just as bad as losing a human loved one..but this past few weeks i have infact decided i will get another golden retriever, it will not replace my mia, but i loved the company of my mia and i miss having a dog in the house! though i will be very worried that the same thing will happen again...but someone on here said i couldnt be that unlucky twice..i sure hope not! i had mia cremated and every night before i go to bed i tell her "night night, love you" ..i still speak to her and tell her how much i miss her.. i went on to my saved photos on my computer and developed the 300+ pics i had of her and bought 2 lovely photo albums..i also have a piece of her hair...and for xmas i want my hubbie to buy me a locket type necklace, of which i will put her hair and a pic in, and will wear it always!! im so glad i took loads of pics, have great memories of her! she was great company, made me laugh a her antics sometimes, she is in my head and heart from the moment i wake til i go to bed! and i do really hope we will meet again someday..we better!!! cause i will have lots of hugs and kisses for her, and im sure she will have plenty for me xo


----------



## willneverforgetmymia (Oct 18, 2010)

coconut can i just ask if it was a newfoundland you lost? just looking at your pic...gorgeous big doggies!!


----------



## coconut (Mar 4, 2010)

HI there, yes she was a newfie. A big brown cuddly bear. I have moments of thinking I would like another and then I just don't know whether I could put myself through it always waiting and feeling for lumps. As you know lymphoma is so fast an illness. I know it would be very unlikely to happen again but maybe in a year or so I might. And yes it would be another Newfoundland as her temperment was just so wonderful.
I still have her hair all over the house. It's like tumbleweed and keeps appearing even though i have vaccuumed since May. I also have a wall in the hall where she used to lie and put her feet on it. The paint is all flaked off but I haven't the heart to paint over it yet. Like Mia for you she is always there with me. I think about her every day and still speak to her.

You know maybe we were lucky in a way that we had beautiful dogs that made us whole and helped us to live are lives differently. 
I'll be thinking of you. Good luck when you have your new one.
PM me anytime if you want to chat. xx


----------



## willneverforgetmymia (Oct 18, 2010)

through time you should get another one, not to replace, but to bring more joy to your life...and can i just say newfoundlands are gorgeous, i had never seen this type of breed before and a few months ago i saw two out for there walkies, and i had to stop and admire...defintley big cuddly bears..take care, and thanks..keep me posted if you ever do decide to get another furbabe!


----------

